# Hydro One



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

As far as the utility sector goes where doe Hydro One rank as far as a income investment stock in comparison to FTS etc.


----------



## SixesAndSevens (Dec 4, 2009)

newfoundlander61 said:


> As far as the utility sector goes where doe Hydro One rank as far as a income investment stock


not even bottom of barrel, probably under the barrel.
too much politics and there will be a lot of political meddling over the next 4 years.
hydro transmission rates may be cut as part of a populist move.
stock hasn't gone anywhere since IPO
dividend is probably safe


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

I think Hydro One has great assets, and is nicely consolidating the Ontario market. However, there is definitely churn with management, and their acquisition in the US is treading water. This may be a decent holding here under $20.


----------



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

Good points by both, currently not holding a utility stock but have been pondering a purchase.


----------

